# Need help locating a short story by a friend, for a friend.



## Glelin (Jul 5, 2011)

I met a really nice guy today. His name is Garcanno here on FA and he is an active and loyal member.

Today (July 4th) is his birthday. I bought him dinner, and we ended up getting on the subject of an anthropomorphic short story that he had written in high school. He submitted this story years ago to a science fiction anthology and wound up getting published!

However, he lost his original files a long time ago, and he cannot remember what the title of the anthology was. He really wants to re-write it and expand it into more of a novel. I was hoping to extend his birthday a bit by helping him find his story. He is very passionate about this.

Any information you guys can add will be helpful. My goal is to find at least the title of the anthology that his short story was published with.

Here is all the information that he told me about the story:
*Title:* "Courier" (possibly "Courrier")
*Author:* "Michael Jones" or "Mike Jones" (his name)
Submitted to a non-furry science fiction anthology. Cannot remember the name or publisher.
*Main Characters:* "G.K.", a fennec fox; "Fri", a coyote. One is a registered Courier, and one is an unofficial Courier.

*Setting:* 
Futuristic. This is a world that was once occupied by humans. The humans died off, and the earth has since been re-inhabited by anthropomorphic creatures from another world. These intelligent creatures have built their new-found civilization on top of the existing technology that they have discovered. However, much time has passed and some knowledge of the technology has been lost.

The global communications system is part of that lost knowledge, and has since stopped functioning. In order to keep the flow of information alive, a new type of occupation was created, the Courier. A Courier's job is to deliver messages safely to their intended recipients. A Courier is not allowed to turn down a job. Couriers are outfitted with high-tech gear to assist them, including a sidearm, and HUD goggles that act as high-powered binoculars to see long distances.

The most difficult and most important courier jobs are the red-level deliveries, which requires the courier to deliver messages between cities and colonies. Between the cities are barren wastelands full of bandits. And these bandits like to get hold of these messages, because it means ransom money for them.

When a Courier cannot deliver a message, they may issue a Code Orange, which is code for "Incapable to Deliver". Another Courier would be dispatched to locate and continue the delivery, if possible.

--------------------

P.S. Happy Birthday, my friend. I'm sorry I could not find it myself. My google fu skills are not honed for this mission.


----------



## Kamatz (Jul 5, 2011)

You've got me stumped. Is there any other information he can remember? Anything at all?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with the person above me as I looked from the time you posted it until now and I have tried everything and cannot find ANYTHING by mike jones with that title.


----------



## Glelin (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanted this to be a surprise, but I'll ask him to get on here to answer any questions and add more info (and correct my mistakes). Thank you all for helping up to this point. I really appreciate it.


----------



## garcanno (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi this is garcanno, the writer of the short story 'courier' starring GK and fri!  I did not expect glelin to go to the forums with this xD


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 6, 2011)

Welp so much for it being a surprise


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting story though.

Plagiarism time! :V


----------



## garcanno (Jul 6, 2011)

please don't plagerise >_>;


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 6, 2011)

garcanno said:


> please don't plagerise >_>;


 
:V indicates sarcasm.


----------



## garcanno (Jul 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> :V indicates sarcasm.


 sarcasm is difficult to convey over text ^^; sorry


----------



## Kamatz (Jul 6, 2011)

But how can we plagiarize properly if we can't even find the original story?


----------



## Glelin (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr. Garcanno, maybe you could offer more details about your story so these fine people can refine their searches?

Does anyone have any specific questions about the story that might help your searches?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 6, 2011)

year it was written and who published it would be a great help


----------



## Kamatz (Jul 7, 2011)

Possibly the titles of other stories it was published with.


----------



## garcanno (Jul 7, 2011)

all the info i can recall is in the entry post....i know i wrote it more than 5 years ago....i believe in 05 or 06....sorry i'm not much help >.<


----------



## Kamatz (Jul 10, 2011)

Really wish I could help, but I'm not finding any relevant results. There's just not enough info to track it down. It's possible the anthology never posted detailed information about their publications, so searching by title and author won't help.


----------

